# World Record Harvest Time



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Cool story I got in email that actually checked out...the record setting harvest was accomplished in Winkler, Manitoba, Canada.

160 acres was harvested with 100 combines and several grain trucks in 10 minutes and 15 seconds.

This record will be entered in the Guiness World Records.

Here is the video -- http://www.haytalk.com/forums/videos/general-1/world-record-harvest-21.html

That's how they get it done in Canada! Way to go...we should set up a place for a record hay cutting this year...what do you guys think?


----------



## Heyhay..eh (Aug 7, 2009)

That's kick. I wish I had know about this. It would have been worth the 2 hour trip to see the sight. It sounds like one trip down the field for each, dump and go home.

Take care


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Thats empressive, Like the post above said, Id love to have seen that too.
THOMAS


----------



## Alfalfa Farmer (Apr 16, 2008)

That is cool. Would have been great to be there.


----------



## Amarillo Skye (Oct 4, 2008)

I like that. Like the big custom crews coming through on steroids


----------

